
What an Amazon-fulfilled Thanksgiving would look like? - ashwinnr
https://datahub.packtpub.com/low-snr/mid-autumn-shoppers-dream-amazon-fulfilled-thanksgiving-look-like/
======
ashwinnr
A story of how a machine learning, AI and robotics combo backed holiday lets
you focus on the truly important things your life

